# Service Manual Mercedes 508d



## bigmeeky (Apr 20, 2009)

Folks, just wondering if anyone had or knew where I could pick up a service Manual for a Merc 508d, I have a few wee jobs to carry out and its always nice to follow the pictures. I do have one for the Om314 engine but was looking for more things like the axles and running gear as I am to replace a a leeky hub oil seal.

Any help would be appreciated.

ta

Rob McM


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 20, 2009)

bigmeeky said:


> Folks, just wondering if anyone had or knew where I could pick up a service Manual for a Merc 508d, I have a few wee jobs to carry out and its always nice to follow the pictures. I do have one for the Om314 engine but was looking for more things like the axles and running gear as I am to replace a a leeky hub oil seal.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> ...



there is a gen. one on ebay but its @£130 with postage!


----------



## bigmeeky (Apr 20, 2009)

n8rbos said:


> there is a gen. one on ebay but its @£130 with postage!


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 20, 2009)

:





bigmeeky said:


>



http://www.mercedesmanuals.com, or go to ebay and enter mercedes 508d and scroll down page youwill see manual its on for nxt 11 days hop this helps m8


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi bigmeeky,some technical info available here www.eserviceinfo.com/equipment_mfg/MERCEDES_6.html www.torrentreactor.net/torrents/1917283/Mercedes-manual-508pdf-pdf


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Apr 21, 2009)

There are usually a few DVD copies of the genuine Merc workshop information system (WIS) available on fleabay. Has all the models going back to about 1970 with datacards, service bulletins, etc. They are not "complete" in the sense of showing you how to change an oil filter or air filter, but do cover most of the non service repairs. 

Blank may also have a printed service manual - these are pretty good manuals (in general) if there is one for the 508?


----------

